# National Farm Equip. Show Louisville, KY Feb. 16-19, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This is the 40th annual show and it's BIG! Displays of machines, seminars, and dealers of fence, buildings, breeders, seed, fertilizer, and tractor pulls plus other entertainment. Here is a link:

http://www.farmmachineryshow.org/nfms/the_show/the_show.htm


----------

